# I Had No Idea John Petrucci had a Sister in the Biz!



## WayneCustom7 (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/maxinepetrucci
And she shreds!


----------



## Carrion (Feb 22, 2007)

Rofl, that's not his sister.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Feb 22, 2007)

Carrion said:


> Rofl, that's not his sister.



Well it could be!


----------



## Christopher (Feb 22, 2007)

On a serious note, wasn't Roxy the drummer for Vixen?


----------



## Shannon (Feb 22, 2007)

Christopher said:


> On a serious note, wasn't Roxy the drummer for Vixen?


Straight from the Myspace page....
_"Maxine was the guitarist for the '80's Heavy Metal band Madam X. The band not only featured Max but also her sister, *Roxy Petrucci* who played drums and would later join the all girl Metal band *Vixen*."_

So yeah....different Petrucci.


----------



## Regor (Feb 22, 2007)

WTF she's from D-town!!!!

[action=Regor]checks for dates of shows[/action]


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 22, 2007)

i thought maybe that was the chick that married john petrucci (i figured he'd have had higher standards, seeing as he's famous though). So i looked it up on BNR Metal, and it was the chicks from a band named Meanstreak:


> One of the few all-female thrash bands that emerged during the peak of thrash popularity near the end of the eighties, Meanstreak released one competent but not terribly memorable album in 1988, but were unable to follow it up, the band at least partially done in by an indecision of what musical direction to pursue (a heavier sound soon after the debut, but a more rock direction on a 1993 demo). As an interesting trivia note, no less than three of the lineup below later went on to marry members in Dream Theater (Rena to John Petrucci, Marlene to Mike Portnoy, and Lisa to John Myung).


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 22, 2007)

Haven't Vixen reformed now?


----------



## playstopause (Feb 22, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Haven't Vixen reformed now?



 help.


----------



## Vegetta (Feb 22, 2007)

Christopher said:


> On a serious note, wasn't Roxy the drummer for Vixen?




Yes They were bot hin a band together called madame x 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=G_OtFO17Luk

I have that on vinyl


----------



## Shawn (Feb 22, 2007)

Awesome, I like her music.  I added her too. 

I remember Vixen.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 23, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Awesome, I like her music.  I added her too.
> 
> I remember Vixen.



I not only remember vixen, but now am going to have to listen to rev it up


----------



## jacksonplayer (Feb 23, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Haven't Vixen reformed now?



Yeah, but I think the guitarist is the only original member left.


----------



## Digital Black (Feb 23, 2007)

I though the same thing whe I saw her page till I relaized who she really was..


----------

